# Which To Get, I Am At A Crossroads of Sort



## IamNotImportant (May 19, 2022)

i have looked and looked for a mill, nothing online used is either too big to get into the garage, or, just plain too old and worn out. So I am considering a PM mill. I will not be doing any CNC conversions, will be using it strictly manual with X feed. Largest pc of stock will be about 35 inches long. Thankfully I will not have to mill the whole length of that pc. 

It seems that looking at thread titles, the popular ones to buy are the 728, pm30, 833tv or the Pm940. Of those, as of right now, the latter two are beyond the budget. I believe that i could get a 935 in the garage, but where it would sit, i would have to remove the sheet so that the top can sit between the joist. But again, 935 is actually outside of the current budget. But getting it in the garage would be a real issue. 

Just how good or bad is the PM 30? Same question for the 728. If you have any other ideas or thoughts.. let them ring out.. as long as it is pertinent to my questions.


----------



## Aaron_W (May 19, 2022)

728VT and 833T / VT are made in Taiwan so supposed to be higher quality. The PM30 is of similar capacity to the 833 but made in China.

Have you looked at this document from PM comparing their bench mills? It covers most of those you listed.

https://www.precisionmatthews.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/01/PM-bench-mills-compared-V1-2-19-19.pdf


----------



## Chewy (May 19, 2022)

You really need to tell us what you want to do.  I have the PM 30.  It has done all that I ask, but slowly. I purchased it for the extra Z range and glad that I did.  It has around 20" usable X range, (I'm not where I can see the machine).  I can get exact if you need it.  It has power X feed and DRO which pretty much today is necessary.  I have maxed out the Y travel several times, but unless you buy a really big machine, it is what it is.  The cons, which can be worked around is the built in spindle DRO seems to vary in use so the depth will change. There is no quill stop so I added the PM25 one.  The adjustment knob gets in the way of the speed control. Biggest annoyance is the quill handle. It seems to get in the way of what you are milling.  I made 4" handles that solved most of the problem. If you get the power feed, the motor mount blocks the left side ball lubricator.  Every so many hours. I loosen the screws and swing it up to oil the X screw.  You will hear it if you don't. You can reduce vibrations by affixing a brace from the column to the wall. Several Youtube videos on that.  Took a while to work out the bugs and make it accurate.  Now cuts less then .001 total variation across any measurements. That is very close to what I see the big name Youtubers show in their videos.  All in all quite pleased.  Just wish I had room and money for a real Bridgeport.  PM has been real good on any questions.  Having real supply issues do to Covid.  What else is new?

One thing not part of the mill is the vise.  I have a 4" Kurt and the jaw openings are just not enough. I work in the 4" size range quite often.  The jaws don't accommodate 4" let alone a copper spacer.  I plan to get the 5" version when I get the money.


----------



## IamNotImportant (May 19, 2022)

Aaron_W said:


> 728VT and 833T / VT are made in Taiwan so supposed to be higher quality. The PM30 is of similar capacity to the 833 but made in China.
> 
> Have you looked at this document from PM comparing their bench mills? It covers most of those you listed.
> 
> https://www.precisionmatthews.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/01/PM-bench-mills-compared-V1-2-19-19.pdf


yes i have.. several times..


----------



## IamNotImportant (May 19, 2022)

Chewy said:


> You really need to tell us what you want to do.  I have the PM 30.  It has done all that I ask, but slowly. I purchased it for the extra Z range and glad that I did.  It has around 20" usable X range, (I'm not where I can see the machine).  I can get exact if you need it.  It has power X feed and DRO which pretty much today is necessary.  I have maxed out the Y travel several times, but unless you buy a really big machine, it is what it is.  The cons, which can be worked around is the built in spindle DRO seems to vary in use so the depth will change. There is no quill stop so I added the PM25 one.  The adjustment knob gets in the way of the speed control. Biggest annoyance is the quill handle. It seems to get in the way of what you are milling.  I made 4" handles that solved most of the problem. If you get the power feed, the motor mount blocks the left side ball lubricator.  Every so many hours. I loosen the screws and swing it up to oil the X screw.  You will hear it if you don't. You can reduce vibrations by affixing a brace from the column to the wall. Several Youtube videos on that.  Took a while to work out the bugs and make it accurate.  Now cuts less then .001 total variation across any measurements. That is very close to what I see the big name Youtubers show in their videos.  All in all quite pleased.  Just wish I had room and money for a real Bridgeport.  PM has been real good on any questions.  Having real supply issues do to Covid.  What else is new?
> 
> One thing not part of the mill is the vise.  I have a 4" Kurt and the jaw openings are just not enough. I work in the 4" size range quite often.  The jaws don't accommodate 4" let alone a copper spacer.  I plan to get the 5" version when I get the money.


i will be doing more drilling and tapping than milling.. so to speak.. on a fairly large pc of slab.. i will most likely will have to use jigs to hold it in place rather than using the vise.


----------



## Aukai (May 19, 2022)

932, or 940 would be my choice, of the 2 I would lean to the 940. I had a Grizzly G0755 9 x 32 and the power feed for the z was great. The head's can rotate to move into the garage, just have to save up a little more I guess.


----------



## IamNotImportant (May 19, 2022)

Aukai said:


> 932, or 940 would be my choice, of the 2 I would lean to the 940. I had a Grizzly G0755 9 x 32 and the power feed for the z was great. The head's can rotate to move into the garage, just have to save up a little more I guess.


yeah.. i can't wait till this fall for a machine that will hopefully arrive on time.. no thanks


----------



## IamNotImportant (May 19, 2022)

Aukai said:


> 932, or 940 would be my choice, of the 2 I would lean to the 940. I had a Grizzly G0755 9 x 32 and the power feed for the z was great. The head's can rotate to move into the garage, just have to save up a little more I guess.


833 is said that they may be here at the end of June.. by that time.. i might be able to swing one of those.. not sure..


----------



## IamNotImportant (May 19, 2022)

who has a power unit for the Z travel on the 932???


----------



## Aukai (May 19, 2022)

The 932, and 940 in the PDF above show power feed as optional.


----------



## IamNotImportant (May 19, 2022)

Aukai said:


> The 932, and 940 in the PDF above show power feed as optional.


not what i was referring to, but thank you for that sir


----------



## Aukai (May 19, 2022)

Sorry my misunderstanding.


----------



## 7milesup (May 19, 2022)

If you go the 833 route I would get the 833TV.  The 833TV was not available when I ordered mine and long for a belt drive variable speed.  This is especially true if you ever plan on converting to CNC.


----------



## IamNotImportant (May 19, 2022)

7milesup said:


> If you go the 833 route I would get the 833TV.  The 833TV was not available when I ordered mine and long for a belt drive variable speed.  This is especially true if you ever plan on converting to CNC.


TV would be the one.. but i won't be going CNC.. not for a long while..


----------



## IamNotImportant (May 22, 2022)

did some remeasuring in the garage.. if i put it in the right place.. i have 89 inches of clearance.. this might go in there


----------



## IamNotImportant (May 22, 2022)

i know it will with a pancake motor for sure


----------



## Aaron_W (May 22, 2022)

IamNotImportant said:


> did some remeasuring in the garage.. if i put it in the right place.. i have 89 inches of clearance.. this might go in there
> 
> View attachment 407654



It is hard to beat a Bridgeport or clone based on $ / lb if you can fit one into your shop. There are a gazillion of them on the used market which helps hold the price down. Also a lot of worn out ones so choose carefully.


----------



## Firebrick43 (May 25, 2022)

IamNotImportant said:


> did some remeasuring in the garage.. if i put it in the right place.. i have 89 inches of clearance.. this might go in there
> 
> View attachment 407654



Do I see series 2?  If so that is a stark difference in machine class.  Series 2 are 5000lbs.


----------



## IamNotImportant (May 25, 2022)

Firebrick43 said:


> Do I see series 2?  If so that is a stark difference in machine class.  Series 2 are 5000lbs.


it's a Series I, though it looks like a II from that angle..


----------



## Firebrick43 (May 25, 2022)

IamNotImportant said:


> it's a Series I, though it looks like a II from that angle..


It just looked like the tag on the head says series II.  But I couldn't increase the size any and the angle does make it look big.  Sorry


----------



## IamNotImportant (May 28, 2022)

will be picking up a bridgeport series I here local.. and with it a powermatic drill press with power down feed


----------



## IamNotImportant (May 30, 2022)

IamNotImportant said:


> will be picking up a bridgeport series I here local.. and with it a powermatic drill press with power down feed


well this is not working out.. the guy was not confident in getting the trailer behind the house to the garage.. i will have to shout at a fella tomorrow.. if he can't help.. well it will have to be a different option.. may end up going with PM.. we'll see


----------



## IamNotImportant (May 30, 2022)

i believe for now.. i am just going to go ahead and order a PM30.. i have to get this show on the road and soon


----------



## IamNotImportant (Jun 4, 2022)

so anyone that has experience with the PM-935.. i would like to read your opinions.. i am actually thinking about going that route instead.. after the guy with the BP.. didn't want to try to move the trailer behind my house.. so i told him that i would need to go in a different direction..


----------



## sr71xjet (Jun 5, 2022)

I don't think you can go wrong with the PM 935 knee mil. From what I understand from others on this site it is a great mill. personally have the 1054TV and love it


----------

